# Ricardo vs F&d 5.1



## macho84 (Apr 5, 2012)

Hi Guys i am looking for good 4.1 or 5.1 speakers. Not big is size as small will do for me  so i can even have 4.1 not much difference though

Let me know the best Mode under 4k

I have gone through these models let me know 
F&D 5.1 Home Theater Speakers F2000U Home Theatre Speaker USB SD Card reader

or
RICARDO RC - 8888 5.1 channel multimedia Speakers Home theater


----------

